# Distrito / Concelho / Junta de freguesia / Município / Paróquia



## elgui

E alguém me poderá ajudar com a designação em castelhano para:
Distrito / Concelho / Junta de freguesia / Município / Paróquia.
Um muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Elgui, já tentou primeiro o dicionário acima? O que você não encontrar vamos tentar ajudar.
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/distrito
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/paróquia


----------



## Cainejo

Os equivalentes em Espanha não são exactos, e diversos en as regiões. Em algumas cidades é usado "distrito", divisão administrativa em partes. No norte de Espanha as "provincias" são divididas em "concejos" (concellos em Galicia e Asturias), como os concelhos de Portugal. As Juntas de freguesia são em algumas regiões os "Ayuntamientos", ou as "Juntas vecinales", "Pedanías"... O "Ayuntamiento" é a administração central de qualquer núcleo urbano, cidade o povo, mas as vezes povos pequenos não tem "Ayuntamiento" e dependem de outro maior.
Municipio é o territorio de um "Ayuntamiento". Parroquia não existe mais como divisão administrativa, só religiosa.


----------



## elgui

Vanda said:


> Elgui, já tentou primeiro o dicionário acima? O que você não encontrar vamos tentar ajudar.
> http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/distrito
> http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/paróquia


Obg Mas por ex. a designação estado federal aplica-se ao Brasil e não Portugal o que já dá uma grande caldeirada.


----------



## Carfer

É uma questão complicada, de um ponto de vista técnico, porque a organização administrativa em Portugal e Espanha é diferente. Só o concelho tem equivalente directo  (_'municipio_', '_concello_' na Galiza).
Indo do mais pequeno para o maior:
A '_paróquia_' não faz parte da organização administrativa do Estado português. Pertence à organização eclesiástica da igreja católica, se bem que, frequentemente, coincida territorialmente com uma freguesia que, essa sim, faz. Não sei se pergunta por as freguesias aparecerem referidas nalguns textos como '_paróquias civis_', expressão que tem o seu fundamento no facto de as freguesias terem tido origem, no século XIX, nas paróquias religiosas, a cujo território em geral correspondiam. É um processo semelhante ao que ocorreu com a '_parroquia civil_' das Astúrias.  No sentido eclesiástico, o termo tem equivalente em espanhol: '_parroquia_'.
A '_freguesia_' é uma particularidade administrativa portuguesa que, em geral, não tem equivalente directo na Europa. Na maior parte dos países europeus não há unidade administrativa mais pequena do que o município, como é o caso da freguesia. Em Espanha, as '_parroquias rurales_' das Astúrias têm, contudo, algumas semelhanças, designadamente em termos de gestão (Presidente, Junta, etc.), mas a ruralidade não define de modo algum as freguesias portuguesas. Há muitas freguesias urbanas e algumas delas com dezenas de milhares de habitantes. Como é fácil de calcular, isso complica muito a tradução, sobretudo se o termo traduzido levar o leitor espanhol a atribuir-lhe funções ou características que elas não têm. Designadamente, não correspondem às '_pedanias_' (veja aqui http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/feligresía-freguesia.449171/#post-6544907).  Em geral, funcionalmente, quer a '_freguesia_' quer o '_concelho_' correspondem ao '_municipio_' em Espanha. Atenção que '_Junta de freguesia_', em rigor, é o respectivo órgão executivo. O ente autárquico é a '_freguesia_', não a '_junta_', se bem que na linguagem corrente (às vezes até na oficial) frequentemente se confundam ou esta seja mesmo mais utilizada do que aquela.
O '_concelho_', como disse, tem um equivalente directo no _'municipio_' espanhol, mas o concelho português é frequentemente, de um ponto de vista territorial, bastante mais extenso do que o espanhol, sobretudo nas zonas rurais, nas quais, em rigor, muitos municípios espanhóis poderão estar mais próximos das freguesias. O termo '_município_' também existe em Portugal. Em linguagem corrente é sinónimo de '_concelho_' mas, tecnicamente o _'concelho_' é o território, '_município_' a pessoa jurídica (ainda que, mais uma vez, na linguagem corrente frequentemente se designe por _'câmara municipal'_ que, tecnicamente, é o órgão executivo do município).   
O distrito também não tem correspondência exacta, que eu saiba.  Poder-se-ia fazer equivaler à '_Provincia_' espanhola, mas, na verdade, o equivalente exacto desta eram as antigas províncias portuguesas, abolidas há mais de meio século. O '_distrito_' português é uma unidade administrativa superior ao concelho, abrangendo vários, e é semelhante ao '_départment_' francês. Aliás, subsiste como divisão territorial, mas os respectivos órgão foram extintos (já não há governadores civis nem juntas distritais). Em Espanha há entidades locais que abrangem vários municípios, como as _'comarcas_', mas não são a mesma coisa (aliás, '_comarca_' é um falso amigo, porque em Portugal a '_comarca_' é a unidade básica da administração judicial).
Agora, se a sua preocupação não é o rigor técnico, todas essas palavras têm equivalente em espanhol: '_distrito', 'municipio/concello', 'feligresia', 'parroquia_'. Os significados respectivos é que podem não ser os mesmos pelo que é preciso ter cautela com as escolhas.

P.S. Não tinha visto os posts anteriores, que entraram enquanto escrevia este e peço desculpa se  chovi no molhado nalgum caso específico.


----------



## elgui

Cainejo said:


> Os equivalentes em Espanha não são exactos, e diversos en as regiões. Em algumas cidades é usado "distrito", divisão administrativa em partes. No norte de Espanha as "provincias" são divididas em "concejos" (concellos em Galicia e Asturias), como os concelhos de Portugal. As Juntas de freguesia são em algumas regiões os "Ayuntamientos", ou as "Juntas vecinales", "Pedanías"... O "Ayuntamiento" é a administração central de qualquer núcleo urbano, cidade o povo, mas as vezes povos pequenos não tem "Ayuntamiento" e dependem de outro maior.
> Municipio é o territorio de um "Ayuntamiento". Parroquia não existe mais como divisão administrativa, só religiosa.


Sim, aproxima-se. Rferiro-me à Gaiza concretamente e têm-me pedido para explicar  comprarndo Portugal/Espanha. Obg


----------



## anaczz

Penso que seja difícil encontrar designações em castelhano para essas divisões administrativas, que são típicas de Portugal.
Na Espanha, por exemplo, o país divide-se em _comunidades autónomas_, que se dividem em _provincias, _que se dividem em_ municipios. _Abaixo dos municípios, apenas em alguns locais existem as _entidades locales menores. _
Na Argentina, há a divisão em províncias, que se dividem em departamentos (sem função administrativa) e em municípios, parecendo não haver instâncias administrativas abaixo disso.
Nem mesmo no Brasil existem divisões administrativas que correspondam a Concelhos e Freguesias.
Distrito corresponderia, mais ou menos, a _provincias_, em termos geográficos, mas não em termos administrativos, pois as _provincias_ (assim como os Estados, no Brasil) têm um papel administrativo que os Distritos portugueses não têm.
Município  é municipio
Paróquia é parroquia (em alguns países hipsanofalantes há essa divisão administrativa, no Equador, por exemplo)

(Demorei muito a escrever e o Carfer chegou primeiro, mas talvez acrescente algo...)


----------



## elgui

Carfer said:


> É uma questão complicada, de um ponto de vista técnico, porque a organização administrativa em Portugal e Espanha é diferente. Só o concelho tem equivalente directo  (_'municipio_', '_concello_' na Galiza).
> Indo do mais pequeno para o maior:
> A '_paróquia_' não faz parte da organização administrativa do Estado português. Pertence à organização eclesiástica da igreja católica, se bem que, frequentemente, coincida territorialmente com uma freguesia que, essa sim, faz. Não sei se pergunta por as freguesias aparecerem referidas nalguns textos como '_paróquias civis_', expressão que tem o seu fundamento no facto de as freguesias terem tido origem, no século XIX, nas paróquias religiosas, a cujo território em geral correspondiam. É um processo semelhante ao que ocorreu com a '_parroquia civil_' das Astúrias.  No sentido eclesiástico, o termo tem equivalente em espanhol: '_parroquia_'.
> A '_freguesia_' é uma particularidade administrativa portuguesa que, em geral, não tem equivalente directo na Europa. Na maior parte dos países europeus não há unidade administrativa mais pequena do que o município, como é o caso da freguesia. Em Espanha, as '_parroquias rurales_' das Astúrias têm, contudo, algumas semelhanças, designadamente em termos de gestão (Presidente, Junta, etc.), mas a ruralidade não define de modo algum as freguesias portuguesas. Há muitas freguesias urbanas e algumas delas com dezenas de milhares de habitantes. Como é fácil de calcular, isso complica muito a tradução, sobretudo se o termo traduzido levar o leitor espanhol a atribuir-lhe funções ou características que elas não têm. Designadamente, não correspondem às '_pedanias_' (veja aqui http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/feligresía-freguesia.449171/#post-6544907).  Em geral, funcionalmente, quer a '_freguesia_' quer o '_concelho_' correspondem ao '_municipio_' em Espanha. Atenção que '_Junta de freguesia_', em rigor, é o respectivo órgão executivo. O ente autárquico é a '_freguesia_', não a '_junta_', se bem que na linguagem corrente (às vezes até na oficial) frequentemente se confundam ou esta seja mesmo mais utilizada do que aquela.
> O '_concelho_', como disse, tem um equivalente directo no _'municipio_' espanhol, mas o concelho português é frequentemente, de um ponto de vista territorial, bastante mais extenso do que o espanhol, sobretudo nas zonas rurais, nas quais, em rigor, muitos municípios espanhóis poderão estar mais próximos das freguesias. O termo '_município_' também existe em Portugal. Em linguagem corrente é sinónimo de '_concelho_' mas, tecnicamente o _'concelho_' é o território, '_município_' a pessoa jurídica (ainda que, mais uma vez, na linguagem corrente frequentemente se designe por _'câmara municipal'_ que, tecnicamente, é o órgão executivo do município).
> O distrito também não tem correspondência exacta, que eu saiba.  Poder-se-ia fazer equivaler à '_Provincia_' espanhola, mas, na verdade, o equivalente exacto desta eram as antigas províncias portuguesas, abolidas há mais de meio século. O '_distrito_' português é uma unidade administrativa superior ao concelho, abrangendo vários, e é semelhante ao '_départment_' francês. Aliás, subsiste como divisão territorial, mas os respectivos órgão foram extintos (já não há governadores civis nem juntas distritais). Em Espanha há entidades locais que abrangem vários municípios, como as _'comarcas_', mas não são a mesma coisa (aliás, '_comarca_' é um falso amigo, porque em Portugal a '_comarca_' é a unidade básica da administração judicial).
> Agora, se a sua preocupação não é o rigor técnico, todas essas palavras têm equivalente em espanhol: '_distrito', 'municipio/concello', 'feligresia', 'parroquia_'. Os significados respectivos é que podem não ser os mesmos pelo que é preciso ter cautela com as escolhas.
> 
> P.S. Não tinha visto os posts anteriores, que entraram enquanto escrevia este e peço desculpa se  chovi no molhado nalgum caso específico.


Desculpas, nada! Foi a melhor resposta que consegui até hoje!! Levo anos a tentar esquematizar a questão! Tentarei fazer um esquema gráfico e, caso seja possível anexar uma imagem, fá-lo-ei para tentar ter a sua opinião. Um bem-haja para si!


----------



## elgui

anaczz said:


> Penso que seja difícil encontrar designações em castelhano para essas divisões administrativas, que são típicas de Portugal.
> Na Espanha, por exemplo, o país divide-se em _comunidades autónomas_, que se dividem em _provincias, _que se dividem em_ municipios. _Abaixo dos municípios, apenas em alguns locais existem as _entidades locales menores. _
> Na Argentina, há a divisão em províncias, que se dividem em departamentos (sem função administrativa) e em municípios, parecendo não haver instâncias administrativas abaixo disso.
> Nem mesmo no Brasil existem divisões administrativas que correspondam a Concelhos e Freguesias.
> Distrito corresponderia, mais ou menos, a _provincias_, em termos geográficos, mas não em termos administrativos, pois as _provincias_ (assim como os Estados, no Brasil) têm um papel administrativo que os Distritos portugueses não têm.
> Município  é municipio
> Paróquia é parroquia (em alguns países hipsanofalantes há essa divisão administrativa, no Equador, por exemplo)
> 
> (Demorei muito a escrever e o Carfer chegou primeiro, mas talvez acrescente algo...)


Muitíssimo obrigada!


----------



## Cainejo

Em Galiza e outras regiões do norte o povoamento é disperso, e tem sentido o "concello" como agrupamento do povoamento duma pequena extensão, como em Portugal. Mas noutras regiões de Espanha a gente vive concentrada sempre em núcleos, grandes ou pequenos, mas quase todos tem o seu próprio "ayuntamiento", são "municipios".

O "distrito" em Espanha é só uma divisão dentro de uma cidade grande, como Madrid (e acho que só em Madrid). É o nome administrativo do bairro. Nunca é divisão do território a maior escala.

O termo "comarca" não é administrativo mas natural e cultural. A "comarca" é um território de parecida paisagem, de comunicação natural fácil, e de costumes iguais. Pode ser menor que uma "provincia" ou maior, mas não tem governança nem administração.

O território sob um "ayuntamiento" é o "término municipal", "concello" em Galiza e Asturias. As vezes tem debaixo alguma divisão em "pedanías" (aldeias), "juntas vecinales" (semelhantes as Juntas de freguesia rurais, como diz Carfer). Todos os "municipios" estão agrupados em "provincias", como as antigas províncias portuguesas (Carfer diz também). As "provincias" estão agrupadas em "comunidades autónomas", de uma ou varias "provincias". E o estado agrupa as "comunidades autónomas".

Ha outra divisão não muito conhecida que é a "mancomunidad". É um agrupamento de "municipios" para algumas questões concretas como a recolhida do lixo, depuração de agua...


----------



## elgui

Cainejo said:


> Em Galiza e outras regiões do norte o povoamento é disperso, e tem sentido o "concello" como agrupamento do povoamento duma pequena extensão, como em Portugal. Mas noutras regiões de Espanha a gente vive concentrada sempre em núcleos, grandes ou pequenos, mas quase todos tem o seu próprio "ayuntamiento", são "municipios".
> 
> O "distrito" em Espanha é só uma divisão dentro de uma cidade grande, como Madrid (e acho que só em Madrid). É o nome administrativo do bairro. Nunca é divisão do território a maior escala.
> 
> O termo "comarca" não é administrativo mas natural e cultural. A "comarca" é um território de parecida paisagem, de comunicação natural fácil, e de costumes iguais. Pode ser menor que uma "provincia" ou maior, mas não tem governança nem administração.
> 
> O território sob um "ayuntamiento" é o "término municipal", "concello" em Galiza e Asturias. As vezes tem debaixo alguma divisão em "pedanías" (aldeias), "juntas vecinales" (semelhantes as Juntas de freguesia rurais, como diz Carfer). Todos os "municipios" estão agrupados em "provincias", como as antigas províncias portuguesas (Carfer diz também). As "provincias" estão agrupadas em "comunidades autónomas", de uma ou varias "provincias". E o estado agrupa as "comunidades autónomas".
> 
> Ha outra divisão não muito conhecida que é a "mancomunidad". É um agrupamento de "municipios" para algumas questões concretas como a recolhida do lixo, depuração de agua...


Muitíssimo Obrigada! 


Cainejo said:


> Em Galiza e outras regiões do norte o povoamento é disperso, e tem sentido o "concello" como agrupamento do povoamento duma pequena extensão, como em Portugal. Mas noutras regiões de Espanha a gente vive concentrada sempre em núcleos, grandes ou pequenos, mas quase todos tem o seu próprio "ayuntamiento", são "municipios".
> 
> O "distrito" em Espanha é só uma divisão dentro de uma cidade grande, como Madrid (e acho que só em Madrid). É o nome administrativo do bairro. Nunca é divisão do território a maior escala.
> 
> O termo "comarca" não é administrativo mas natural e cultural. A "comarca" é um território de parecida paisagem, de comunicação natural fácil, e de costumes iguais. Pode ser menor que uma "provincia" ou maior, mas não tem governança nem administração.
> 
> O território sob um "ayuntamiento" é o "término municipal", "concello" em Galiza e Asturias. As vezes tem debaixo alguma divisão em "pedanías" (aldeias), "juntas vecinales" (semelhantes as Juntas de freguesia rurais, como diz Carfer). Todos os "municipios" estão agrupados em "provincias", como as antigas províncias portuguesas (Carfer diz também). As "provincias" estão agrupadas em "comunidades autónomas", de uma ou varias "provincias". E o estado agrupa as "comunidades autónomas".
> 
> Ha outra divisão não muito conhecida que é a "mancomunidad". É um agrupamento de "municipios" para algumas questões concretas como a recolhida do lixo, depuração de agua...





anaczz said:


> Penso que seja difícil encontrar designações em castelhano para essas divisões administrativas, que são típicas de Portugal.
> Na Espanha, por exemplo, o país divide-se em _comunidades autónomas_, que se dividem em _provincias, _que se dividem em_ municipios. _Abaixo dos municípios, apenas em alguns locais existem as _entidades locales menores. _
> Na Argentina, há a divisão em províncias, que se dividem em departamentos (sem função administrativa) e em municípios, parecendo não haver instâncias administrativas abaixo disso.
> Nem mesmo no Brasil existem divisões administrativas que correspondam a Concelhos e Freguesias.
> Distrito corresponderia, mais ou menos, a _provincias_, em termos geográficos, mas não em termos administrativos, pois as _provincias_ (assim como os Estados, no Brasil) têm um papel administrativo que os Distritos portugueses não têm.
> Município  é municipio
> Paróquia é parroquia (em alguns países hipsanofalantes há essa divisão administrativa, no Equador, por exemplo)
> 
> (Demorei muito a escrever e o Carfer chegou primeiro, mas talvez acrescente algo...)


Muitíssmo obrigada!


----------



## wtrmute

anaczz said:


> Nem mesmo no Brasil existem divisões administrativas que correspondam a Concelhos e Freguesias.



Para constar, os concelhos no Brasil recebem o nome de municípios, mas são consideradas as mesmas entidades.  Quanto às freguesias, existem como descrições informais de determinadas regiões geográficas, mas sem nenhum valor jurídico.

Nos municípios mais populosos do Brasil, às vezes existem algumas regiões administrativas chamadas subprefeituras, mas são puramente administrativas e designadas pelo prefeito, e não eleitas como as juntas de freguesia.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

wtrmute said:


> Para constar, os concelhos no Brasil recebem o nome de municípios, mas são consideradas as mesmas entidades.  Quanto às freguesias, existem como descrições informais de determinadas regiões geográficas, mas sem nenhum valor jurídico.
> 
> Nos municípios mais populosos do Brasil, às vezes existem algumas regiões administrativas chamadas subprefeituras, mas são puramente administrativas e designadas pelo prefeito, e não eleitas como as juntas de freguesia.


Desculpe, mas não concordo que as 'freguesias' não tenham valor jurídico no Brasil. Tanto é assim, que no Rio de Janeiro os imóveis são registrados de acordo com as freguesias às quais pertencem, e não aos bairros. Estou pois, falando de documentos legais de propriedade de imóveis. Aqui pode ser encontrada a listagem dos cartórios de imóveis da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, que atendem às diversas freguesias da cidade: http://www.11rirj.com.br/jurisdicao.htm


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Desculpe, mas não concordo que as 'freguesias' não tenham valor jurídico no Brasil. Tanto é assim, que no Rio de Janeiro os imóveis são registrados de acordo com as freguesias às quais pertencem, e não aos bairros. Estou pois, falando de documentos legais de propriedade de imóveis. Aqui pode ser encontrada a listagem dos cartórios de imóveis da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, que atendem às diversas freguesias da cidade: http://www.11rirj.com.br/jurisdicao.htm



Suponho que o que wtrmute quis dizer foi que não têm personalidade jurídica, são meras divisões administrativas sem órgãos políticos próprios. As freguesias portuguesas, diferentemente, são autarquias locais por direito próprio, têm órgãos próprios e são juridicamente diferentes e autónomas em relação ao município de cujo território fazem parte. É isso que as distingue das freguesias brasileiras, suponho, ou das macaenses, por exemplo, que são designações que sobrevivem apenas por razões históricas. E é isso também que as distingue das '_entidades locales menores espanholas'_. Parece-me que a indicação das freguesias no registo da propriedade do Rio de Janeiro tem apenas a função de indicar a localização e o cartório competente para o registo do imóvel, à semelhança com o que sucede (ou sucedia, já não sei) em Portugal com as Conservatórias do Registo Predial quando no mesmo concelho há mais do que uma.


----------



## Alexa Sampa

wtrmute said:


> Para constar, os concelhos no Brasil recebem o nome de municípios, mas são consideradas as mesmas entidades.  Quanto às freguesias, existem como descrições informais de determinadas regiões geográficas, mas sem nenhum valor jurídico.
> 
> Nos municípios mais populosos do Brasil, às vezes existem algumas regiões administrativas chamadas subprefeituras, mas são puramente administrativas e designadas pelo prefeito, e não eleitas como as juntas de freguesia.




E no caso da Venezuela? Você saberia me dizer se o que eles chamam de mucipio é uma cidade ou nossas sub-prefeituras? Um bairro talvez?? 
Agradeço desde já!


----------



## gato radioso

elgui said:


> E alguém me poderá ajudar com a designação em castelhano para:
> Distrito / Concelho / Junta de freguesia / Município / Paróquia.
> Um muito obrigada!


Para dar uma ideia geral....:

Distrito = Provincia
Concelho = Municipio
Freguesia = Barrio, Pedanía, Entidad Local Menor
Junta de Freguesia = Junta de Distrito (mais ou menos)
Parroquia = Parroquia, mas não é termo administrativo.

*1. Provincia:* é como "Distrito". Espanha tem 50 provincias. É uma entidade similar aos departamentos franceses (de facto, a organização que temos data de 1833 e é derivada da que Napoleão dispôs quando invadiu-nos), mas em Espanha as provincias têm mais conteúdo político e administrativo. Eu diría que as províncias é como para vocês dizer: Distrito de Braga, Distrito de Faro, de Coimbra...

*2. Concelho:* é como "Municipio". Embora no norte seja frequente usar o nome "concelho", nas partes hispanoparlantes de Espanha, nao existe prácticamente esse termo. Um municipio é uma entidad local administrativa autónoma, cuja organização política é o "Ayuntamiento", o qual é regido por um "Alcalde" (seriam o mesmo que "Cámara Municipal" e "Presidente da Cámara").

*3. Freguesia: *é uma subdivisão menor de um municipio. Eu sei que em Portugal vocês usam muito esta figura, que é muito relevante administrativamente. Em Espanha é diferente. Existe a ideia de "barrio" mas este conceito não é administrativo, senão um termo popular devindo do costume. Nas cidades grandes (Madrid, Sevilha...), a subdivisão é em "Distritos". Cada "Distrito" é regido pela "Junta de Distrito" um ente que é uma repartição com uma sede físicamente distinta ao paço do concelho (Casa Consistorial) e dá serviços de proximidade aos munícipes.

Se for uma subdivisão rural, isto é, não uma parte dum núcleo urbano edificado, mas alguma pequenha vila ou aldeia físicamente separada que é regida por um núcleo urbano maior, o nome mais frequente é "pedanía", ou, mais técnicamente, "Entidad Local Menor". Isto é frequente em Municipios que são geográficamente extensos e incluem não só o núcleo principal senão também outros subalternos e rurais, os quais não têm tamanho suficiente para dispor de uma Cámara Municipal própria.


----------



## Alexa Sampa

Obrigada pela imensa ajuda!


----------

